# Xe đẩy, tủ đựng đồ nghề cơ khí giá rẻ chất lượng tốt 2022



## ThietbiNpro (14/6/22)

*Tủ đựng đồ nghề, xe đẩy dụng cụ* không còn quá xa lạ tại các điểm sửa chữa máy móc, gia công cơ khí hiện nay. Bởi nó phục vụ cho việc chứa đồ nghề sửa chữa, dụng cụ cơ khí giúp cho người thợ có thể dễ dàng bảo quản, phân loại và lựa chọn thiết bị  sao cho nhanh chóng nhất. Tránh tình trạng đồ nghề sẽ bị vứt lung tung,  vừa dễ thất lạc vừa gây mất thời gian trong khi làm việc. Có thể di  chuyển cùng lúc nhiều đồ nghề đến những nơi cần sửa chữa.

*Một số tủ đựng đồ nghề, xe đẩy dụng cụ giá rẻ chất lượng tốt hiện nay*

*1. Xe đẩy dụng cụ đồ nghề*

Dòng xe đẩy dụng cụ đồ nghề khá tiện lợi với kích thước nhỏ gọn nên không  chiếm quá nhiều diện tích trong khu vực sửa chữa. Có thiết kế bánh xe có thể di chuyển đến mọi vị trí để hỗ trợ việc sửa chữa xe. Sản phẩm được  sử dụng nhiều nhất trong các tiệm sửa xe máy hay gara ô tô vừa và nhỏ.  Đồng thời, sản phẩm này cũng được thiết kế đa dạng về chủng loại và mẫu  mã phổ biến như:






*- Xe đẩy dụng cụ 3 ngăn NPRO:* có kích thước là (c*d*r)(810*830*400mm) với khả năng chứa lớn lên đến  150kg và được sơn tĩnh điện 100% với màu đỏ và màu xám đen đặc trưng của tủ làm tăng sự sang trọng cho cửa tiệm. Dễ dàng lắp đặt - tháo rời  thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển.






*- Xe đẩy dụng cụ 3 ngăn có giá treo dụng cụ NPRO* có Kích thước tổng thể là (c*d*r)(1385*830*400mm) - Kích thước bảng treo  là (c*d)(738*400mm). Với khả năng chịu tải lên đến 150kg và được sơn  tĩnh điện 100% với màu đỏ và màu xám đen đặc trưng của tủ làm tăng sự  sang trọng cho cửa tiệm. Dễ dàng lắp đặt - tháo rời thuận tiện cho việc  di chuyển.






-* Xe đẩy dụng cụ 4 ngăn có 1 ngăn kéo NPRO* có kích thước là (c*d*r)(782*885*3820mm), khả năng chịu tải lớn và được  sơn tĩnh điện 100% với màu đỏ đặc trưng của tủ làm tăng sự sang trọng  cho cửa tiệm

*2. Tủ đựng đồ nghề 3 ngăn*

Kiểu tủ đồ nghề 3 ngăn này là sự pha trộn giữa thiết kế mở 2 cánh và ngăn  kéo. vì vậy có thể chứa được rất nhiều loại dụng cụ với kích cỡ phong  phú. Kích thước tổng thể của 2 mẫu tủ đồ nghề 3 ngăn này  là 630xx400x820mm, độ dày 1,2(mm) và sơn tĩnh điện 100%.






*3. Tủ kéo nhiều ngăn đựng đồ nghề chính hãng*

Là dạng tủ đồ nghề đa dụng và phổ biến nhất, bởi tính thẩm mỹ cao và phân  dụng cụ theo ngăn kéo. Với màu đỏ đặc trưng của tủ làm tăng sự sang  trọng cho cửa tiệm. Ngoài ra, với dòng tủ được thiết kế với các hộc chứa lớn nhỏ khác nhau giúp bạn sắp xếp các vật dụng kích thước đa dạng.

*- Tủ đồ nghề 5 ngăn kéo* với kích thước tổng thể là 688x445x890mm( Chiều cao 4 ngăn kéo trung 100.5mm - Chiều cao 1 ngăn kéo lớn 205.5mm)

*- Tủ đồ nghề 7 ngăn kéo *với kích thước 755x520x820mm( Chiều cao 4 ngăn kéo nhỏ 48mm - Chiều cao 2  ngăn kéo trung 100.5mm - Chiều cao 1 ngăn kéo lớn 205.5mm) với khả năng  chịu lực mỗi ngăn: 35 – 40kg






*Tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề NPRO* được đánh giá rất cao về chất liệu tốt, bền bỉ. Sử dụng các vật liệu  chọn lựa tốt nhất để tạo nên, vì thế mà nó có mức tuổi lâu bền hơn hẳn.  Màu sắc của tủ được sơn tĩnh điện cao cấp đảm bảo chất lượng sơn đẹp,  bóng và bền màu

Không những vậy mức giá của chiếc tủ đồ nghề tại  NPRO phù hợp với điều kiện của người sử dụng. Với giá thành tốt nhất  trên thị trường hiện nay, người sử dụng có thể dễ dàng sở hữu được ngay  cho mình mà không cần phải lo lắng quá nhiều.

Cần tư vấn miễn phí hoặc đặt hàng hay liên hệ với chúng tôi theo số* 0937.590.252 - 0961.045.770 *để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho quý khách hàng. Tạo niềm tin cho người sử  dụng, lựa chọn những mẫu tủ phù hợp nhất. Ngoài tủ chúng tôi còn sản  xuất và cung cấp tất cả các thiết bị công nghiệp: Bàn nguội cơ khí, tủ  vật tư công nghiệp,... *NHẬN GIA CÔNG THEO YÊU CẦU KHÁCH HÀNG*


----------

